# Urgent Help Needed CSV,BPO and Permanent Residence



## ConJiri (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi everyone

I need some urgent help with something please. 

I initially came to South Africa from the Czech Republic as a customer service host in March 2013. I got a 5 year visa under a corporate permit as a temporary residence permit. 
During this 5 year period, I changed roles within my organisation I was working for. I was previously employed under a different company within the same group of companies for which I worked as a customer service host and got the opportunity to work as a banking analyst in another company within the same group of companies and I have held this position for 4 years. 
I would like to apply for an extension of my visa, but I understand that my category of temporary residence has been discontinued and that my language is no longer on the critical skills list. 
Also because I changed positions within this period, I would like to apply for the critical skills visa under the Business Process Outsourcing category as an analyst and was considering getting the accreditation from CCMG. My company was in the process of helping me with this, but then some information came to light the other day. 
I was told by the company HR that because the company I am currently working for is not a BPO (business process outsourcing) company, I may struggle to get a visa. 
I just really need help in terms of determining what my options are for staying in this country. 
I have built a life here, have an awesome girlfriend that I have been dating for over 4 years and I love this country. Can anybody please let me know what my options are in terms of staying in the country? Can I apply for permanent residence. I am very confused about whether I can apply for permanent residence because I came here under a corporate permit. 


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE can someone help me, I am desperate! :help::help:


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,

The Business Analyst category is tricky because Critical Skill Visas for that category are often rejected if the employer is not in the BPO industry. 

If your company can offer you a managerial position, you could look at the possibility of applying under the 'Corporate General Manager' category. Keep in mind that if you apply for this, your employment contract must specifically state your designation as 'Corporate General Manager' and your skills should fall in the 'Business, Economics or Management' domain.

Hope you're able to sort your visa issues out, I understand how frustrating this situation might be.


----------



## ayo (Mar 8, 2017)

email me if you need any help.


----------

